
The Music Industry's New War Is About So Much More Than Copyright - r721
http://www.fastcompany.com/3061256/youtube-music-copyright-royalties-war
======
PaulHoule
Whatever you might think about, it seems like you can listen to just about any
song that comes into your head, whenever you want, on Youtube.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D00M2KZH1J0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D00M2KZH1J0)

